# I just got sprung...



## MissStacie (Oct 4, 2008)

From the hospital...

Well, I went in on Tuesday for the removal of the dastardly gall bladder and of course, it didn't go as planned.

He couldn't get to it lap, and he tried for 45 minutes to, but then my pressure dropped a bit and he just didn't want to play around and went in. Yeah..I look like the bride of Frankenstein with 40+ staples and a 9" scar running down my belly.

Everything else has been great, no wound care, no off the charts pain, but I'm exhausted because for some f'd up reason I cannot sleep for more than 2 hours at a time and I don't know if its just in my head or if it might be the pain that is waking me up.

Eh..at any rate...he won't clear me to go back to work until he sees me to remove the staples on Wednesday, so I guess I've got a mandatory vacation. 

All in all, I know I'll feel better, but I just didn't expect this. Ugh...lol

Thank you all for the wishes, I really appreciate them. I'm going to see if I can go back to sleep now.

Hugs,


----------



## Risible (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the unexpected turn, Stacie! But - the worst is behind you, now you can let the anxiety and dread pre-surgery go; that may have helping to keep you wakeful even post surgery. Think of some pleasant event or reunion in the near future and keep that in mind; soon this healing will be all behind you.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 4, 2008)

MissStacie, I'm sure sorry to hear that they weren't able to do it lapro. But like Risible said, the worst is behind you. And please follow Missaf's post, everything she said spot on! I'll only add that don't be afraid to ask for more pain pills. I would not have been able to make it without them.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 4, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> ..I look like the bride of Frankenstein with 40+ staples and a 9" scar running down my belly.



hey, this isn't so bad! i have one of these two. when someone tries messing with you, just show it off and say "have you ever been in a knife fight .. punk? .... you should see the other guy .."


----------



## Rowan (Oct 4, 2008)

*big hugs* I'm sorry things didnt go as expected, but I'm very thankful you got through it! And now you wont ever have attacks again and you'll be fit as a fiddle. Hope you get plenty of rest and im sending you healing thoughts!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> From the hospital...
> 
> Well, I went in on Tuesday for the removal of the dastardly gall bladder and of course, it didn't go as planned.
> 
> ...



God bless you,MissStacie. Get some rest.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 4, 2008)

Aw, Stacie, I'm sorry you had a rough time (or rather that your surgeon did). Sometimes that's just the way of things -- unfortunately with the human body it's just so hard to predict 100% what's going to happen.

Hey, you might not be sleeping well either because of the pain or if you're on pain pills it might be tough. I notice that sometimes I don't sleep well if I've been taking narcotics based pain pills during the day. Of course I'm exhausted during the day but... you know how it goes. 

Good luck, and I hope you're feeling better ASAP.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome to the no gallbladder club! 
Sorry things didn't go as planned but I'm glad that everything turned out ok in the end. Enjoy the 'vacation' while you can and get lots of rest.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Stacie,

Sorry you had to go through that lovey. We can be twins now though, because I also have a gall bladder scar on my tummy from an open procedure.
It will heal quite nicely over the years, never fear.

You can try the Mederma cream on the scar. It is expensive but good.

Rest and take care of yourself. The worst is over now and what a relief for you to know that you will no longer have to go through that horrible pain anymore.

Not long now and you will be with your love also. That has got to make everything better, no?

Love to you

Susannah


----------



## SupaSexi (Oct 7, 2008)

I am just glad to see you are home and thank goodness that mean old gall bladder is gone lol. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that they couldn't do the operation laparoscopically, but I am glad you got through it okay. Please, please is there any way you can take more time off work than just 'til Wednesday? That really doesn't seem long enough for an op site nine inches long, and all the healing that needs to happen. Please take care and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 7, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that they couldn't do the operation laparoscopically, but I am glad you got through it okay. Please, please is there any way you can take more time off work than just 'til Wednesday? That really doesn't seem long enough for an op site nine inches long, and all the healing that needs to happen. Please take care and best wishes for a speedy recovery.



I agree. I was out of action for a month after having mine removed in an open procedure as a 15 year old.

I understand it can be hard with work and everything, but please take it very easy and be very careful Stacie, because the staples will be out, but you will still be healing.

Love to you

Susannah


----------



## moore2me (Oct 7, 2008)

Glad to hear you came out of the operation okay. It's good that they were able to switch from the one procedure to another without having to wake you up and start again. I hope your recuperation goes uneventfully. Be careful and don't lift anything heavy and eat bland stuff (low fat) for a while. Walk around a little bit every now and then, and get well soon.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 10, 2008)

Wishing you a speedy recovery. 

View attachment speedy flowers.jpeg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 14, 2008)

I hope you feeling better, sending healing thoughts your way! Chik


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 28, 2008)

Stacie,

I'm sorry I missed this!

I hope you're feeling much better. Sorry about the complications
during your surgery, but I'm glad you were all right.

Please keep us posted!

Big Hugs! Love ya, Babe! :wubu:


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Dec 17, 2008)

Considering I am new to the site, I just found out about your surgery, and I am really sorry that everything didn't go as planned. I also had the surgery a couple of years ago, with 15 gallstones (also the size of peanut M&M's. I guess that's a common thing to compare them to!) Once again, just wanted to send my apologizes that everything didn't go as hoped. But, I hope you are feeling 100% better now!


----------

